# [Solved] Intel Wifi-6 AX200 wifi working on gentoo?

## nondescript

I have a Gigabyte Aorus x570-I (itx) motherboard which has intel wifi 6 (ax200 unless I'm mistaken, not sure how to tell) and I can't seem to get it running on gentoo-sources (kernel 4.19.72)

I have set the kernel options listed here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#IEEE_802.11

I tried using iwlwifi+iwlmvm built into kernel with 'iwlwifi-cc-a0-46.ucode' (referenced here)specified in the kernel's EXTRA_FIRMWARE, and I also tried using them as modules.  Neither allowed me to see my wifi network interface with `iw dev`

am I doing something incorrectly?  I did notice that the iwlwifi-cc-a0-46.ucode firmware binary provided by intel on kernel.org is different from the iwlwifi-cc-a0-46.ucode provided by gentoo's linux-firmware according to `diff`.  I did not attempt to install the kernel.org firmware because I did not want to overwrite the existing /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-cc-a0-46.ucode and interfere with portage.  I'm not sure why they differ or how to properly handle that.  If I must switch from gentoo-sources to git-sources for a newer kernel, I'll need to learn how to determine which versions are supported with x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers.

Any guidance would be appreciated, I'm losing my mind  :Wink: 

EDIT:  I've now tried using 5.2.3-ck kernel, the latest from ck-sources, with both iwlwifi and iwlmvm loaded as modules, and `iw dev` still returns nothing.  I also tried 5.4rc2 from git-sources and nvidia-drivers wouldn't work with that, but I still checked `iw dev` via terminal and that didn't work either.  I've now tried 5.3.6-r1 from gentoo-sources as well.

Here is output of modinfo for iwlwifi and iwlmvm, curiously I notice that iwlwifi-cc-a0-46.ucode is not listed in the firmware section...

EDIT2:  I noticed this snippet from dmesg:

```
[    3.964758] igb 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: renamed from eth0

[    3.983178] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    3.985424] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    4.022497] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[    4.022498] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

[    4.022540] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    4.026803] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[    4.026810] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    4.026811] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    4.035479] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 248

[    4.035727] nvidia 0000:08:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    4.056549] iwlwifi: probe of 0000:04:00.0 failed with error -110
```

I searched for iwlwifi error -110 and apparently it stands for ETIMEDOUTLast edited by nondescript on Mon Oct 21, 2019 7:58 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jaglover

Generally, you can look up at http://cateee.net what version of kernel has support for your device, search by PCI ID.

To find out what firmware version is needed look at dmesg. Then download the required firmware and copy it to /lib/firmware/ (or find out what Gentoo package contains it and emerge).

----------

## turtles

 *Quote:*   

> depends:

  looks strange in your pastebin

I would think  

```
cfg80211
```

 would be in there.

But thats just me

----------

## nondescript

 *turtles wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   depends:  looks strange in your pastebin
> 
> I would think  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I believe you are correct, I just created a fedora beta live usb with kernel 5.3.0-0rc6 and iwlwifi did list  cfg80211 as a dependency, and wifi was working.  Any idea what might cause this issue?

EDIT:  The issue is solved, thanks for the help.  Disabling 'fast startup' in the neighboring Windows 10 OS seems to have solved the issue.

----------

